# Moran Tug



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I wonder if any of our US members can identify this old Moran tug photographed at her berth in Baltimore on the 19th May 2002.


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

*Old Moran Tug*

I think I remember passing her a long time ago, but when I did she was lying inboard of the Georgia Moran and I couldn't see a name or other identifier. I'm thinking I saw her because I remember thinking she was a strange Moran tug as she had the look of a railroad tug more than a typical Moran or McAllister harbor tug, e.g. she looked like the Jersey City or New York Central No. 34 or Paterson, but bigger than any of those. Long story short, I don't know her name and I give up. 
What's her name?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Blimey, that's from a long time ago.
Since then I found out she was the HAWKINS POINT


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

*Old Moran Tug*

Bob S,
Thanks much for telling me the name of that Moran tug. I would never have guessed it. Although I couldn't identify her, I was somewhat pleased to see she was, as I'd thought, an East Coast railway tug. *CAPMOORE *was built for the Lehigh Valley Railroad Company of Bethlehem, Pennsylvania, to shuttle car floats (barges loaded with rail box cars) across New York harbor and the Hudson River (or up the Harlem or East Rivers), it being financially viable in those days to crisscross the harbor and Hudson River (typically between rail switching yards in Jersey City and Hoboken, NJ, and yards in Manhattan and Brooklyn, NY) with tug-barge flotillas of rail wagons rather than routing freight trains in long loops up the New Jersey side of the river to rail bridges north of New York City and down the New York state side of the river to NYC metro customers and the wharves of the Port Authority of New York.
I've attached pix and a profile of *CORNELL*, nearly a sister ship to *CAPMOORE/HAWKINS POINT*, built in 1949 by the same yard for the same owners. *CORNELL* is still active as a training ship (and quasi museum).
Thanks again.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the additional information, very interesting.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

The Lehigh Valley Railroad was known as the Black Diamond Line because its main freight was anthracite from the NE Pennsylvania coalfield to New York City for the furnaces heating the apartment blocks and commercial buildings.


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

*Old Moran Tug*

Thanks, Roy.


----------

